# Model x resale



## Timelinex (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

I am planning on buying a model X sometime soon. Either the standard or the P. I haven't decided. I usually buy used to take a little bit of the edge off depreciation. However , looking online it looks like there arent really that many 2018-2019 for sale and those that are, they are selling for almost what Tesla is selling literally brand new ones. I've heard there were some model changes, but I could only find that they just got rid of the lower end ones. So what's the deal? What am I missing. Why would someone buy a used 2018 model x when they are only a few thousand less than brand new supposedly? I must be missing something.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Teslas don't seem to depreciate that quickly. If you're looking for a relatively new one, you're probably better off just buying a new one.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Timelinex said:


> However , looking online...


Are you just checking Tesla's website, or are you looking at other used car sites as well?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Timelinex said:


> I've heard there were some model changes, but I could only find that they just got rid of the lower end ones.


Tesla is constantly doing changes. The most noticeable ones are when the range changes. Originally the battery size was designated in the name. Then some time in 2018 or 2019, Tesla changed to calling the 100 kWh a long range and the 75 kWh a standard range. Then they stopped making the smaller (Standard) battery size. They have made changes in the motors (the Ravens) and more recent other changes (long range plus) that have extended the range. They are also constantly making small changes, so that at times it feels like all Model X's are unicorns (i.e., unique). Generally changes are for the better, although some have complained that recent changes to the front seats took away the adjustable head rest.



Timelinex said:


> So what's the deal? What am I missing. Why would someone buy a used 2018 model x when they are only a few thousand less than brand new supposedly? I must be missing something.


Skimming through the used inventory of long range model X's at Tesla.com, the prices range from the low 70's to the high 90's vs. new cars coming in mid-80's to slightly over 100k. It is often hard to make sense of some of the used prices or why one car is priced higher than another. But Tesla uses a very fluid pricing structure for their used inventory - the price of each car is lowered daily (or almost daily) until someone buys it. It is truly driven by what the market will bear. I do not know anything about the used prices at other sites.

I'm not that great at psychology of why people do things. But I do see that a difference of $10k to $20k could cause someone to choose a used. The outside of the car has not changed at all, nor the basic layout inside the car. A used one could meet all the needs and wants someone has. For me, if I were buying now, I'd go for new for the 351 mile rated range.



Timelinex said:


> Either the standard or the P.


Just a ping on your terminology... I think you are meaning the long range (non-performance) or P.

Edit: And welcome to the forum!


----------

